# Unbelievable



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

To be quite honest i have been in this industry for 6 years and today really pissed me off.We ussually do inspections for 5sister and for the last 2 months we have not completed any inspections and that's fine.The guy or gal undercut me by $4.00 per inspection godbless him.Now here comes the frustrating part,The foreclosure volume in my area have been very slow the last few months and for the last week we have received 2 initcial secures for them.Last week the inspector stated a house was vacant reported it as a single family when its a (3) family.Long and behold the property was vacant and i knew it as soon as i pulled up.Fine not a problem now we arrive at a property today and it was a condo/townhouse and there was a supra lockbox.I called and told them the realtor wont give me any information rep said go ahead with the secure,I knocked on all apartment doors and the luck i have no one is home at any of the property's.We drill the locks out and open the door to find a fully furnished house with no signs of vacancy(Personals,Laptops,tvs as soon as we opened the door.We Didnt even take one step further called the rep and explained the situation.Now the locks are drilled out and no longer can be used.So we replaced the locks with Hud ones.I called the Inspection rep and Preservation Rep And reamed them a new asshole.What do you guys do in these situations.Its getting out of hand with this ****.

I appologize for the rant but I hate when this **** happens.We have never completed an inspection and always made sure to make the right call with occupancy determination.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You are probably going to get a call from the company that sent the order to meet with the homeowner and rekey it so they have access. That means you get to count to 1000 while you listen to them skin you on one side and then the other. The inspector will lose his $6 and get a stern look, but for his prices, they will still use him.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Man It literally ruined my day.I have never had this type of issue since i was the one inspection and actually made sure if it was occupied or not in my area.The rep told me to leave keys taped to the door.I'm in the county that the police have nothing better to do.I have no Desire to sit in handcuffs for some other assholes mistake


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

keys taped to the door? screw that. that puts you in line for even more liability. I'd rather install a lock box and leave my cell number. Or at least hide the keys in a flower pot or something.


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

I have to ask, if you are so good on not messing when u are doing the inspection, even if you were giving permission to go in by some company. how did you screw that up and it ends up being someone else's fault?

you go in be an adult its on you


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

idaho said:


> I have to ask, if you are so good on not messing when u are doing the inspection, even if you were giving permission to go in by some company. how did you screw that up and it ends up being someone else's fault?
> 
> you go in be an adult its on you


Second Floor Condo with Realestate Lockbox.Not to mention on the realtors website when i checked its Vacant and forsale.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> keys taped to the door? screw that. that puts you in line for even more liability. I'd rather install a lock box and leave my cell number. Or at least hide the keys in a flower pot or something.


I wanted to leave it under a mat but you know how its like dealing with these people.Its like a monkey trying to screw a football.Another example i have another property that the old owners installed a 200a without permits.The work order clearly states bring up to code.Our code in my town you need to have atleast 3 GFI outlets and other requirements.It cant be done for what they want to pay.But what do i know.Some bum will come along install a new one without the permits and do the job for free:thumbsup:


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

once again how is it anyone else's fault but yours ?


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

idaho said:


> once again how is it anyone else's fault but yours ?


Lol I guess I'm in a Obama type of mood Blame everyone for my own mistakes.:whistling2:


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Was all the furniture staged by a real estate staging company? We've had a few like this. We changed the lock, took pics of EVERTHING and did no additional work.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Irnhrse5 said:


> Was all the furniture staged by a real estate staging company? We've had a few like this. We changed the lock, took pics of EVERTHING and did no additional work.


I don't think so, I looked like someone just went to work.i didnt go any further once we opened the door.i changed the locks and took photos from the door and posted the posting


----------

